# [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool



## Jarafi (17. November 2018)

*[Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool*

*Infos zum Test*

Manchmal sin des die kleinen Ding im Leben, die einem eine große Freude bereiten.  Der auf den Namen Black Ridge getaufte Kühler aus dem Hause Alpenföhn passt genau zu dieser Redewendung. Entstanden ist der Kühler in Zusammenarbeit mit Dan Cases.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz zu Geografie, der Black Ridge ist ein Gebirgszug am Südpol mit bis zu 1500 Metern über dem Meer. Der Kühler ist dazu passend schwarz beschichtet, kann Arbeitsspeicher mit einer Höhe von 33 mm aufnehmen und bietet trotz der Bestückung mit einem 92-mm-Lüfter nur eine Gesamthöhe von 47 mm.
Für 45 Euro gibt’s den Kühler bei uns, klären wir, was er so drauf hat.
*
Lieferumfang*

Neben dem Kühler mit installiertem 92-mm-Lüfter gibt es dann jeweils zwei Montagebügel für Intel sowie AMD. Es werden dabei die Sockel Intel LGA115x sowie AM3/AM4/FM1/FM2 unterstützt. Eine Tube Wärmeleitpaste und zwei Pärchen Lüfterklammern runden das Paket ab. So kann je nach Wunsch ein weiterer Lüfter im 120-mm-Format installiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



•    AMD AM4/AM3/FM2/FM1 socket
•    INTEL LGA115x socket 
•    Abmessungen 140 x 120 x 47mm 
•    Verlustleistung 95W TDP
•    Gewicht 407 g

 
*Der Black Ridge
*
Wie ersichtlich bietet der Kühler dann eine komplett schwarze Oberfläche. Die Bodenplatte blieb von der Beschichtung ausgespart und ist aus massivem Kupfer gefertigt. Sechs 6-mm-Kupferheatpipes sorgen für den Wärmeabtransport.
Mit einem Gewicht von 407 g kommt der Black Ridge für einen kleinen TopFlow-Kühler relativ schwer daher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Der Lüfter ist hier allerdings nicht, wie man es von anderen Kühlern dieser Bauart kennt auf der Oberseite montiert, sondern zwischen Lamellen sowie der Kühlfläche. Das sorgt für eine geringe Bauhöhe im Auslieferungszustand.
Der Lüfter selbst ist im 92-mm-Format gehalten und mit vier Schrauben auf einem extra Rahmen fixiert und kann so auch einfach demontiert werden. Der Lüfter ist so moniert, dass er die Luft nach oben durch den Kühler befördert. Auch soll dies die Lautstärke reduzieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den zusätzlichen Lüfterklammern kann man dann auf der Oberseite oder auf der Unterseite statt des 92-mm-Lüfters einen 120-mm-Lüfter anbringen. Auf der Unterseite darf der Lüfter aber dann nur eine Rahmenbreite von 15 mm haben und die Arbeitsspeicher-Kompatibilität wird eingeschränkt. Wahlweise kann das Problem mit ULP-Ram umgangen werden. Ansonsten passen Riegel mit einer Höhe von 33 mm unter den Kühler. Auf der Oberseite nimmt bei der Montage eines Lüfters die Gesamthöhe des Kühlers um die Lüfterrahmenbreite zu. Ein WB 3 passt ohne Probleme auf den Black Ridge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem verfügt der Black Ridge über ein asymmetrisches Design, dies soll auf ITX-Platinen  für einen freien PCIe-Slot sorgen. Anzumerken hierbei, je nach ITX-Layout ist es eine Gratwanderung, ob der Black Ridge genau passt, da immer mehr Features auf ITX-Boards ihren Einzug halten.
Hervorragend sind die Verarbeitung sowie die Haptik umgesetzt.

*Montage*

Der Black Ridge kann dann sowohl auf AM4 sowie AM3/FM2 als auch auf dem LGA115x seinen Platz finden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler wird von Hinten mit den jeweiligen Bügeln mit dem Mainboard verschraubt. Vier Schrauben sowie vier Unterlagscheiben sind dafür nötig. Der 92-mm-Lüfter sollte vor der Endmontage angebracht werden, später erreicht man die Schrauben nicht mehr. Ein zweiter Lüfter kann ohne Probleme mit den Lüfterklammern angebracht werden. Man sollte das ITX-Board auf den Kühler „drauflegen“ so lässt sich der Kühler einfacher montieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf eine MSI B350 ITX lässt sich der Kühler dann leider nicht montieren, der Kühler schlägt an Teilen der Spannungsversorgung an. Zurückzuführen ist die Tatsache auf das Layout vom Board, was auch bei anderen Kühlern so seine Probleme hatte. Wie angesprochen ist es bei einem ITX-Kühler auch in allen Belangen immer eine Gratwanderung zwischen Board-Ausstattung und der Kompatibilität. Für die Montage sollten ca. 10 Minuten eingeplant werden.
 
Das Testsystem:

•    AMD R5 2400G
•    ASUS Crosshair VI Extreme X370
•    8G DDR4
•    Seasonic Fanless 460W
•    Windows 10 64 Bit

Die Temperaturmessungen finden in einem offenen Tischaufbau statt. Die Kühler werden mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, diese wird bei maximaler sowie einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 7-V Drehzahl betrieben. Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zwischen 20-23°.
Nach jeweils 30 Minuten werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw. PRIME abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten. Im IDLE wird auf dem Desktop etwas gesurft und mit Skype gearbeitet, unter Vollast kommt Prime95 zum Einsatz. Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
Für die Lautstärkemessung kommt ein PeakTech 8005 zum Einsatz, dieses wird in einem Abstand von 60 cm frontal zum Kühler aufgestellt. Als Ausgangsbasis für die Laustärkewerte dient die Raumlautstärke von 23-25 dB(A). Natürlich wird die Lautstärke auch noch nach dem Gehör beurteilt.

Warum keine Messungen in einem ITX-Gehäuse?  
An einem ITX-System wird gearbeitet, kostet mich leider Geld und Zeit, daher war das zum Testzeitpunkt einfach noch nicht fertig.

*Kühlleistung*

Für seine Größe in Kombination mit dem kleinen Lüfter liefert der Black Ridge eine sehr gute Kühlleistung. Mit einem zweiten Lüfter auf der Oberseite steigert sich die Kühlleistung noch weiter. Alle Lüfter waren im Test so montiert, dass die Luft nach Oben ausgeblasen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Die Lautstärke
*
Bei maximaler Drehzahl ist der Black Ridge hörbar. Der NH-L9a ist hier bei der Lautstärke identisch. Bei einer Lüfterspannung von 7 Volt vernimmt man den Lüfter gar nicht mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Fazit*

Wer auf der Suche nach einem kompakten Kühler für ein ITX-System ist, der sollte unbedingt einen Blick auf den Black Ridge von Alpenföhn werfen. Die Optik ist schick, der Kühler lässt sich einfach montieren und bei Bedarf kann ein weiterer 120-mm-Lüfter montiert werden. Wahlweise auch auf der Unterseite, statt des 92-mm-Lüfters. Dann kann jedoch nur noch ULP-RAM eingesetzt werden, statt der üblichen 33 mm Bauhöhe. Die Kompatibilität von Arbeitsspeicher ist hervorragend umgesetzt. Je nach System sollte jedoch auf Komponenten um den CPU-Sockel ein Auge geworfen werden, spezielle ITX-Komponenten sind immer eine Gratwanderung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die kompakten Abmessungen ist auch die Kühlleistung sehr gut. Für OC ist der Kühler aufgrund seiner TDP-Einstufung von 95 Watt nicht ausgelegt. Zudem ist der Lüfter unter Maximaler Drehzahl hörbar. Wird die Drehzahl jedoch reduziert, vernimmt man den Kühler nicht mehr. Ansonsten können die Lüfter natürlich auch einfach ausgetauscht werden.
Auf  mATX- oder ATX-Boards kann es vorkommen, dass der erste PCIe-Slot etwas überlagert wird. Hier hilft dann nur eine Riser-Card.

Der Alpenföhn Black Ridge besetzt eine Interessante Nische und biete viele Features, eine sehr gute Leistung sowie eine hohe Kompatibilität bei Arbeitsspeicher oder der Lüfterbestückung. 

Positiv:
•    Gute Kühlleistung 
•    Bauhöhe 
•    Optik
•    Einfache Montage
•    RAM-Kompatibilität bis 33 mm 
•    PCI-Kompatibilität je nach Board
•    Verarbeitung
•    Austauschbare Lüfter 
•    Zusätzlicher Lüfter mit 120 Bohrungen möglich

Negativ:
•    Hörbar bei voller Drehzahl
•    Aufgrund der Größe Beschränkungen bei OC und großen CPUs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (17. November 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool*

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool*

Der ist mir völlig entgangen. Schönes Ding. Danke für den Test!

Kann es sein, dass Du den unteren Lüfter falsch herum eingebaut hast?
Alpenfön montiert in auch so herum, dann sollte der obere zweite Lüfter 
aber auch absaugend montiert werden


----------



## Jarafi (18. November 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der ist mir völlig entgangen. Schönes Ding. Danke für den Test!
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Du den unteren Lüfter falsch herum eingebaut hast?
> Alpenfön montiert in auch so herum, dann sollte der obere zweite Lüfter
> aber auch absaugend montiert werden



Danke, war nur für die Fotos, sah besser aus 
Aber kannd as Foto noch austauschen, danke dir.

Grüße


----------



## kozfogel (27. November 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool*

Könnte man den auch um 180 grad drehen (oder 90), sodass der PCIe Slot nicht blockiert wird?

Ich hab ein Fractal Node 202 - und da ist schon eine Riser-Card drin, die aber relativ hoch ist. Der Lüfter darf in dem Case max 56mm sein, was dann vllt sogar noch passt wenn ich einen 1cm hohen 120er Lüfter oben montiere. Da wäre ich auf jeden Fall interessiert wenn er keine Probleme mit dem Slot macht.


----------



## Jarafi (27. November 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool*



kozfogel schrieb:


> Könnte man den auch um 180 grad drehen (oder 90), sodass der PCIe Slot nicht blockiert wird?
> 
> Ich hab ein Fractal Node 202 - und da ist schon eine Riser-Card drin, die aber relativ hoch ist. Der Lüfter darf in dem Case max 56mm sein, was dann vllt sogar noch passt wenn ich einen 1cm hohen 120er Lüfter oben montiere. Da wäre ich auf jeden Fall interessiert wenn er keine Probleme mit dem Slot macht.



Servus, du kannst den Kühler so montieren, wie du möchtest auf einem Intel-System. Bei AMD kannst du Ihn nur in zwei Richtungen ausrichten. Liegt an den Lochabständen um den CPU-Sockel.

Grüße


----------



## Bierverkoster (28. November 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool*

@Jarafi

Anscheinend hat sich in der Produktion des Kühlers ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Die Headpipes sind wohl mit dem Koppelblock unten zum Teil schlecht verbunden.
siehe: [Projekt] DAN HSLP-48: Der leistungsstärkste Low Profile Kühler - Seite 8

Kannst du das bei deinem Kühler bestätigen?

Gruß


----------



## Ion (28. November 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool*

Nettes kleines Ding. Ich stehe nach wie vor auf ITX, ich brauche nur mal eine Pause davon


----------



## -Xe0n- (28. November 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool*



Bierverkoster schrieb:


> @Jarafi
> 
> Anscheinend hat sich in der Produktion des Kühlers ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Die Headpipes sind wohl mit dem Koppelblock unten zum Teil schlecht verbunden.
> siehe: [Projekt] DAN HSLP-48: Der leistungsstärkste Low Profile Kühler - Seite 8
> ...



Die "review" samples sind davon nicht betroffen. Das sein Kühler ein review sample ist, erkennst du an der nicht vernickelten Grundplatte des Kühlers


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool*

Jetzt wäre noch mal spannend zu sehen, ob man auch größte Lüfter unten einbauen kann. Je nach Einbaulage müsste das mit dem RAM klappen. Und wenn man einen 120mm x 15mm oder einen 100mm Lüfter x 11mm, sollte die Kühlung ziemlich gut werden

Fragen: 
-  Wie dick ist der 92mm Lüfter?
- Kann man den Kühler mit den Heatpipes Richtung Arbeitsspeicher montieren?


----------



## -Xe0n- (28. November 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool*

Der 92mm Lüfter ist 15 mm dick. Ein 120 mm Lüfter bei max Drehzahl steigert die Kühlleistung nur sehr gering. Hinzu kommt, dass ein 120 mm Lüfter ab einer Drehzahl von 1000-1000 u/min deutlich hörbar wird, wenn dieser unterhalb vom Kühler montiert wird.  Bei gleicher Lautstärke perfomt ein 92 mm Lüfter dementsprechend ziemlich identisch zu einem 120 mm Lüfter. Wobei ich meine Ergebnisse nur meinen Kühler beziehen kann, ob bei mir die Heatpipes schlecht verlötet sind und der höhere Wärmeübergang der limitierende Faktor sind kann ich deshalb nicht sagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool*

Danke! Da sind solche Lüfter dann einen Versuch wert. Ich überlege mit fast, den Kühler zu holen, um meinen alten sehr schlechten Top Blower zu ersetzen:
Mein Minimal Topblower: Cooler Master GeminII M4 ab €' '54,60 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Alternative Lüfter
Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 schwarz ab €'*'17,84 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM ab €'*'17,73 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 2000 ab €'*'6,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bierverkoster (28. November 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool*

@*-Xe0n-*

Oh, das wusste ich nicht.

Danke


----------



## Jarafi (30. November 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Black Ridge - ITX wird Cool*

Moin,

so jetzt hab ich auch mal Zeit.
ALso der Fehler tritt bei mir nicht auf.

Ansonsten werden die Kühler natürlich alle ausgetauscht von EKL.
Kommt vor.

Viele Grüße


----------

